# AL & FL Public Numbers in .fsh File (Raymarine)



## cowhitey (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find the AL & FL public numbers in a .fsh file (Ray marine)? Does anyone have them already that would be willing to PM me? Got a new to me boat and it has a Raymarine chart plotter. I have been able to import some of the public numbers from my old Lowrance plotter in .gpx but a lot of the numbers won't import? I'd like to try to load them as .fsh files to see if my plotter likes those since it's Raymarine proprietary. 

Raymarine technical service has one guy (supposedly) who can help with this issue and he doesn't return voicemails so I'm at a standstill.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Tight Lines!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Strike lines has the public number download in a .fsh file


----------



## cowhitey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks chaps. Unfortunately I only see Escambia Reefs in .fsh. The AL reefs don't have a .fsh file. AL is really what I need. Anyone have them? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can try calling scott at Bluewater ship store in foley. He will put all the numbers on a card for $50.
Or you can try the strike line charts. You said you tried it, but you could also call Travis the owner of strike lines and he may could help you better.
But if Travis can't help, I'd bet Bluewater ship store could get you what you need


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

cowhitey said:


> I have been able to import some of the public numbers from my old Lowrance plotter in .gpx but a lot of the numbers won't import?


Sounds like some of your waypoints are and some aren't playing by older Raymarine units' rules.

http://forum.raymarine.com/showthread.php?tid=26


> When planning waypoints and routes (particularly when using a third party navigational planning product to do so) care must be taken to ensure that the following Raymarine product constraints are adhered to:
> 
> a/c/e/eS/gS-Series MFDs and Dragonfly Displays:
> - Maximum number of waypoints: 3000
> ...


Many of the AL Public numbers don't play by these rules either. I assume it's the sheer bulk, ~1200 for AL, ~600 for Destin, etc. vs ~200 for Escambia, of some of the sets as the reason SL didn't make FSH files for all of them but did for one.

This may not even apply to you, or might not after a software update if one is available. But I thought I'd point you to that FAQ just in case it helps.


----------



## cowhitey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Will. Haven't had a couple hours to wait on hold with Raymarine and go through this with them. I do suspect that it's a number of waypoint issue exceeding Raymarines max. It weird how most of the pyramids would load but none of the tanks would load? There's nothing particularly different in their characters? Looks like we may have a rainy day this week to spend some time on the phone with Raymarine. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

If you think it's a number of waypoints issue, I've attached a few .gpx files you might want to try.

I took the Alabama Outdoors files, put them into Garmin Homeport, and broke the waypoints into 4 more manageable sized sets (the pyramids could be separated more if you still have problems).

The files are 

AL Public Reefs.gpx: 191 public coords, anything that isn't listed as a pyramid or a tank.

AL Tanks.gpx: 92 tanks

AL Trolling Corridor.gpx: 208 pyramids that make up the trolling corridor

AL Pyramids.gpx: The remaining 752 pyramids with the trolling corridor removed. This is the file I'd expect you to have the most problems with if number of waypoints is your issue.

1243 Waypoints Total

I left the ridiculously long comments/descriptions intact. I'm curious if you can load the tanks by themselves with those desc's.


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

In case you can't load the files with due to the long descriptions and comments, here's a gpx file with just the tanks with everything stripped except the name, latitude, and longitude.

I don't recommend this unless the others don't work.


----------



## cowhitey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Will. Really appreciate your help! The tank file and the trolling corridor file loaded up but the public reef and pyramid files wouldn't. That's fine though because I had the pyramids in the machine already. Thanks again.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been struggling with this same issue for YEARS. I got all of Escambia's public numbers loaded once, after multiple attempts using different methods. Now I'm trying to load Destin numbers but can't remember which method was the correct one.....it shouldn't be this difficult! I have a sh1$ ton of numbers on google earth but there are issues moving from the computer to the CF card to the Raymarine A70D.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

had a c80 classic i struggled with for years. my process was to go from google earth to csv then copy and paste to raymarine planner, and then to .fsh. most of the other software/converters put too much data fields in the file which causes it to choke. have to keep it simple


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/artificial-reefs 
if you scroll down on this site there is a updated reef master list with 
4 different formats. If they need to be converted try http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes RM is diffacult to contact

try the forum there's a Guy named Chuck post thread if Chuck feels like responding he will in a couple of bussiness days.


----------

